# What cross would you all like to see



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to concentrate on just a few crosses so I figured i'd let the MP community pick what they will be. I have a Ducksfoot male and a Williams WonderxBlackberry bx2 male. What should I make crosses with(granted they're all female)? Do me a favor and list what male and what female you'd like to see crossed.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Will what you cross with the duckfoot still retain the "webbed" leaves?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2008)

I say cross that Purple Wreck of yers... and that Double Strawberry Diesel sounds nice :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

> Will what you cross with the duckfoot still retain the "webbed" leaves?


From what i've read...no but you can never tell for sure until you do it.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

How cool would it be though if you were able to cross it with a purple strain and it retained it's webbed leaves! It would be the ultimate outdoor stealth! At a glance people would think it's a japanese maple or something similar to that.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 25, 2008)

i say cross the duckfoot with stoney bud and the other with the OG kush x Afghan kush

then you'll have Stoney Duck Foot and William Black Og Kush well thats the names i would call the crosses any way.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd do the with the william wonderxblack berry male with either the Double Strawberry DieselxGrapefruit/Blueberry or the BlueberryxGrapefruit/Blueberry :hubba:

ducksfoot with the ducksfoot most def. then got a good stock to play with in future grows


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

> ducksfoot with the ducksfoot most def.


Yeah, thats a given.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 26, 2008)

With the way your Purple Wreck looks how could you not cross that!


----------

